# electric MOKE



## amy (Oct 11, 2009)

looking to build a Moke with an AC motor. 

any advice? 

have been looking at the following links.

http://etischer.com/awdev/
http://www.electric-cars-are-for-girls.com/ac-conversion.html
EVRIC - Electric Car Conversion 
Ford Siemens, Electric Vehicle Motor 

i am worried that the motor i want to use may be too heavy for the vehicle.. However if i upgrade the body and suspension will it work?

ANY advice is welcome


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Not sure everybody knows what a MOKE is:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini_Moke

These are basically an open utility body vehicle with a MINI drivetrain. They were originally conceived as light military vehicles and are now cult/collector vehicles.

Advantages: Very light, simple vehicle, likely good weight carrying capacity for their size.

Disadvantages: Open body may not have a good place to keep batteries (not familiar enough with them to know). MINI drivetrain with integrated engine/transmission is difficult to convert to electric drive; you'd probably need to replace it completely. rare vehicle means hard to find body parts, at least here in USA. (most of the mechanical stuff is MINI compatible) Aerodynamics are bad, but this may not matter depending on how you intend to use the vehicle.

The ford/siemens motor is designed for a 3 ton vehicle. It is overkill for a moke. Also, those motors are difficult to get working as very few seem to come with all the parts they need (specifically an inverter) and they need ~300 volts or so to operate. I only know of one individual who has gotten one of those motors to work.

Here is a much better, complete AC option that would work great in the moke:

http://www.evparts.com/prod-MT5615.htm

You did not specify range/performance criteria so I can't make any battery recommendations. Basically though lead acid would get you someplace between 20 and 40 miles probably; lithium could get you 2 or 3 times that depending on your budget.


If you wanted to go cheaper, a simple 72V conversion would perform quite well in a moke, due to its small size. Alltrax controller, D&D motor, golf cart ancillary components basically. This could be achieved for a few thousand $ at USA retail prices.

Good Luck.


----------



## amy (Oct 11, 2009)

range required is 80km (round trip for work)
performance required is 120km, more would be better but is not necessary (highway to work)

shouldn't have a problem with parts as i have family that race mini's

thanks for the info about the motor (obviously i have NO idea about ev conversions)

maybe a Moke is not the best option. 

want something a bit different.. not sure what would be the best vehicle would be


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

If you are happy with a Moke then go with the Moke especially as you have a family experience of Minis.

The dfficulty is the combined engine and gearbox but even that isn't insurmountable. It may just require some unusual engineering or an alternative gearbox.
Have a look here: http://www.moke.com.au/Forum/index.php?topic=1920.0

Also you can use a chain/belt driven diff and have a sindle speed electric reverse set up and remove the complete engine and gearbox. Have a look for belt driven diffs for trikes.

The light weight of the Moke may be an advantage in terms of the range and performance though top speed may suffer as it is essentially an open top brick.

Where are you based? I was at a Battery Vehicle Society meet last year at the Museum of Science and Industry in Manchester where there was an electrci Mini Moke.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

A Mini Jeep. Cool. I'd rather have it fully enclosed for driving in lousy weather but it is a cute vehicle. Love the Mini's. Had a 62 Mini back in 75. Damn thing was hard to find tires for here in the states. Fast and fun. Mine got 52 mpg with no modern electronics. Twin SU carbs and an 850cc Engine. 

Pete


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you considered a Miata? It may weigh a bit more than a Moke but it is the ultimate "chick" vehicle.


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

amy said:


> looking to build a Moke with an AC motor.
> 
> any advice?
> 
> ...


Hello,

The Siemens motor is indeed to big for this vehicle. However, a smaller Siemens motor would fit very well I think. If you want more information, please contact me ([email protected]).

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------

